# Just checked Pocket Predator's slingshot gallery AWESOME!



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I've been super busy lately, so haven't had a lot of time to spend on the computer. I just checked Pocket Predator's slingshot gallery. Looks like Bill has done it again. I had talked to him at the MWST, and he had mentioned something new he was trying. I will have to give a couple of them a try. I told my wife the correct number of slingshots is one more(-: thank goodness there is a couple of tube shooters for us stubborn old F%#€s.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When I view that gallery I feel like a kid in a candy store or a fat kid in a bakery .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like he's come up with some great looking shooters.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the Kudos Tom... unfortunately I can't put on there all the new designs and next generation concepts I made for "the next step"... But just know, as soon as they are available for marketing, you and some others will be receiving the firsts from the molding company... it's just taking a lot of time and a heck of a lot of money.

For all those who wonder why in the world we don't ALL just get these things injection molded... I could tell you some of the costs involved, almost $65,000 so far and it will be around $100,000 before the first run is made and ready for sale...

I'm one of those people who do not borrow money and rarely gamble on a whim... So it's taken several years to put together the funds after some hospital bills, the IRS and other government institutions have taken their cut... But in the end, it will be all us and not beholden to anybody... except of course to some good friends who've offered encouragement and incentive when the times were tough.... and shortly that kindness will be given back in the form the next generation of slingshots as well as the comradery we already share through personal association.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I can't find his gallery... Link please


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Pocketpredator.com go to the Gallery section, then scroll down to the bottom. They are located in the bottom right corner.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hope you found the gallery Bill posted of some of his new designs of slingshot. I'm really excited to see what he has come up with. I'm sure it will be something special, or he wouldn't do it. Let us know what you think about them Widget. I'm amazed at all the new ideas all of the vendors and members on this Forum come up with. Almost all of my ideas get me into trouble(-:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Waiting for Pocket Predators new line of slingshots reminds me of when I was a younger kid. (I say a younger kid, because Im just an older kid now) evert Fall the local car dealers would cover the showroom windows so people could not see the new models of cars until it was a certain date. They brought them in during the night, you know kinda like Santa Claus(-: so no one could see them. The anticipation would have the whole town talking. Well that's how I felt ever since Bill and I talked at the MWST this summer. Thanks for letting me ramble, the members of this Forum are the best ever. Oh and thanks for letting me ramble on about the MWST also, MJ and Jodi put a lot of time and effort into the MWST, but in the end it's all of you attending that make it so special.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm really getting curious and excited to see what Bill has come up with. I'm sure it will be worth the wait, I'm just like a little kid when it comes to waiting for something new and different.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Heeeyyyy!!!! Awesome sauce new models I needs my hands on em!! Finally!!


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I can't hardly wait either. I've keeping a close watch on the website. They can't get here soon enough. Bill is definitely a slingshot expert.

Njones


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the reviews from oneproudmexican and Njones along with several others.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You know how a little kid says "are we there yet." Or is it ready yet"? I'm really looking forward to seeing Pocket Predators new slingshots. I'm sure they are working very hard to put it all together, I'm just anxious to see them.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Sitting and being patient lol real patient


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again Guys.... Due to legal constraints and so forth I haven't been to active on the forums lately.... but let me give you a little behind the scenes look though... right now I'm getting several more patents filed (can you say "expensive") and part of the deal is when you can disclose what's going on... so anyway, I did get one patent confirmed today and it will be for a "quick attach slingshot archery rest device".

I know it's not world changing or all that spectacular.... but let me just say... what's coming next... if it had existed before I was into slingshots, I never would have made my first one... yes it is that good.










Notice that this device can cover both common orientations for an arrow's cock vane/feather/fletching.... it can slide right on to most commercial made slingshots and doesn't require any tools and only about 3 seconds to get it on...

There were many precursors to this device... (two will come in the same package along with string insert plugs etc)... including a single device which has a rotating locking insert in the middle which can turn to accommodate different arrow orientations and so forth... but of course in field trials it was found that a solid single piece is far more preferable.

Anyway... I'll try to keep you guys updated as everything progresses....

I wish I didn't have to do this... but as I've learned from the past... if I don't patent it and make it clear who actually did what... then it won't be to long before others will copy and claim for themselves.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the update, who would have ever thought slingshots would evolve to this level. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I'll be waiting Mr Bill thanks for the insight


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the update. I'm keeping my eyes on that website. Lol

Njones


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Since its been quite awhile since we have heard from Bill, I'm sure it's going to be unlike anything else we've ever seen. Ok!!!! Now I've got myself wondering what it could possibly be. This is like being a kid at Christmas.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I never thought I would be interested in shooting arrows out of a slingshot, but as they say " never say never" what Bill has designed and crafted, has my attention. A friend of mine loves to fish, and he also hunts deer with a bow, I showed him a picture of Bill's design. He said it would work out great shooting fish from a boat. Sounds like fun to me.


----------

